# [EVDL] EV kits on S.F.Craigslist



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > An 800A contactor and "Regen braking with down shifting" and
> > "remanufactured and modified jet fighter plane generator used as
> > motor" sounds like an EV made in the 70's that avoids using that same
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jack and Heintz G-29 Shunt Wound DC Aircraft Generator has been located and
ordered. $179.00 plus $75 shipping.
I used to have a link to a supplus place that sold these does any one have
the link and could you post it. web searches are not turning it up .
I was thinking of useing it for a range exstiender trailer set up.with a
small ice motor.For those few times I want to take a road trip.
Thanks for any help



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > [email protected] wrote:
> > > An 800A contactor and "Regen braking with down shifting" and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There range figures are very questionable. I'd be inclined to say BS.
60 miles at 55mp with a 72V pack of GC batteries?

This isn't like 1970's technology, it IS 1970's technology. Specifically
it's a guy that has a large stockpile of equipment that is 30 years old
and he's trying to sell it for way to much.

For only about 10% more you can do a conversion that uses modern
components and will work with a normal conversion, not a fiberglass kit on
a VW pan.



> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> An 800A contactor and "Regen braking with down shifting" and
> >> "remanufactured and modified jet fighter plane generator used as
> >> motor" sounds like an EV made in the 70's that avoids using that same
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter,

Actually it is Roy Kaylor himself that engineered and produced these 
and he actually has very little left in stock. He is only wanting to 
finish selling off the last of his stock and the quality is of the 
motors and adaptors is very high. Not some cheap stuff. So what if the 
motor is old stock. They are good sound high speed motors with full 
regen abilities and motors with interpoles. The distance stated is 
stated no differently than what I have heard spoken of on this list 
with series motors. You all need to really go have a look at how some 
of the posts are stated. It give rise to all the posts asking about 
range. I for one believe his claims but that means I'd be hypermiling 
the whole time. Best for flat ground. It is an EV and he did engineer 
them and they were and are successful. Price too high? How do you 
figure that? His kits include all the parts except the battery. You 
get everything. Always did. Roy Kaylor did engineer them and I'd trust 
him more than many others. I see on the list many who want upsell you 
very high priced zilla's and warp motors. Now compared to that stuff 
Kaylors stuff is cheap cheap cheap.

Yes, I am building an EV using his stuff. I did not buy from him but 
he has been very helpful to me getting things together. He is a person 
I like talking to and he will not blast anyone or the technology used 
today. For a medium range EV his kits should prove fine. For a new 
person getting into EV's his may be perfect. Maybe not. Depends upon 
what that person wants. It is just another choice.

But please explain the pricing thing compared to the prices of the 
series stuff? Compare the quality of each as well.

Pete





> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> > There range figures are very questionable. I'd be inclined to say BS.
> > 60 miles at 55mp with a 72V pack of GC batteries?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've looked over the kaylor kit and if I had that kit my car would be
running. The shunt motor isn't a jack heintz g-29, but with same power
specs. All the surplus places that sold both motors are out of stock. I know
surplus center and Groban. Here is a still working link for nostalgic
purposes. http://www.groban.com/generator-lvl1.html. The kalylor kit comes
with a support bearing that connects to spline shaft on the inside and on
the outside the other part bolts to the flywheel. Very nicely done in
converting a motor into another purpose other the airplane use. For more
pics you can try looking at
http://members.aol.com/BohanDesign/evkits/bearcatev/default.htm , which
probably just the kaylor kit resold for a little profit. The jack heint G-29
on the other hand as sold by e-volks has given me lots of wobble trouble.
Mainly because they quit supporting it. Though it did launch their business.
The motor has a large splined hollow shaft that comes out of the motor a
little bit. Then there is a another inner shaft that goes inside the hollow
shaft. The bearing on the motor is in the rear of the motor. This is the end
that is covered by a flange for cooling. The inner shaft is made so that it
can only go into inner shaft one way. and then will mate internally. It has
grooves on the inner and outer shaft so that it has to be rotated just right
to go all the way in. Also, on the outside of the inner shaft there is a
groove all the way around it and this is where a rubber boot (bushing) goes.
This bushing is slightly larger then then inner shaft and then the drive
piece slides from rear of inner shaft all the way to this rubber boot. Since
this drive part is smaller then the boot it won't slide off the inner shaft.
The whole apparatus is slid back into the motor. Finally, the lock nut is
tightened in the rear of the motor and this tightens the front of the motor
where the coupler would be. On my motor the inner shaft wobbles in the rear
of the motor. On the front of the motor the outer shaft is fine and does not
wobble. However, then inner shaft does wobble inside the hollow outer shaft.
A solution done by evolks was to make a mold of the rubber bushing, then
pour molten brass and duplicate it. Next it was sliced in two and this
replaced the rubber bushing. E-volks doesn't have anymore, so I'll have to
make this part myself. I am also thinking about drilling three set screws
and putting red loctite around the outer splined shaft and coupler. Since
space is an issue a tool might be able to reach to tighten set scews, but
sure it can be done. Plus, the flywheel will need to be lightened and
balanced. 




> cowtown wrote:
> >
> > http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/car/674424757.html
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually the support bearing is two large bearings for support. The 
motor in the adaptor spins very smoothly and in the vehicle it spins 
smoothly. Built very solid. More solid than needed. You are correct 
that it is not a Jack Heintz but then again this kit was designed to 
use the available generator/starter motors and they all bolt right up 
and all have the same kind of connections to wire it up.


Pete




> ampaynz1 wrote:
> 
> > The kalylor kit comes
> > with a support bearing that connects to spline shaft on the inside
> ...


----------

